

SmartType - New Keyboard from the man who invented the DiskOnKey - tzury
http://techland.time.com/2012/08/29/smartype-keyboard-has-a-screen-go-ahead-and-look-at-your-hands/

======
veidr
Probably of little utility for the average reader here, but I'd instantly buy
one for my dad (if it were currently available outside of Israel).

